# Ayrri's Art Shop [Quick Commissions Active; Stream online]



## SableShy (Apr 18, 2014)

Stream Link; Current Status: [ON]



Spoiler: Info on villager slots



So, I'm looking for a few villagers. They're in my sig spoilers. If you have one of them let me know and you can get 1 commission for them.





Spoiler: Special Signature Deal!



Buy 10 Signature or Detailed villagers, get one mayor free! If you manage to score 10 slots and get 10 of your villagers drawn up in detailed style, I'll combine them into a signature for you, along with a brand new mayor pic for the sig! Like mine (or alternately like my old one)!
Signature villagers sig: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Detailed villagers sig: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Long-Term Commissions Status: Closed

*Bell Slots:*



Spoiler: 1. Empty; but not open



empty





Spoiler: 2. Empty; but not open 



empty





Spoiler: 3. Empty; but not open



empty



TBT price conversion: 1mil = 100tbt
Please don't argue with the above price conversion, this is for my art thread only. If you don't like it, don't commission me. Pretty easy, huh?

*HOW TO PAY:* Step 1: Request thing
Step 2: I draw thing
Step 3: I send thing with a big ugly watermark
Step 4: Pay me
Step 5: I send you thing without watermark
Step 6: Always always credit me if things are reposted or used as sigs, icons, whatever. When things are reposted here, please link to the thread as credit. When things are reposted on any other site, please link to ayrri.tumblr.com <3

*HOW TO PAY WITH VILLAGERS:* 
Please note; when paying with villagers you are not guaranteed to get your commission until I either have the villager or it has a move out date. If I find one in a giveaway or reasonably priced before yours is ready I _will_ take it instead and cancel your commission.
Step 1: Have villager
Step 2: Request thing/ offer villager
Step 3: Get a moveout date from villager and let me know
Step 4: Commission will be completed before villager's move out date and sent with big ugly watermark
Step 5: Give me the villager
Step 6:  I send you thing without watermark
Step 7: Always always credit me if things are reposted or used as sigs, icons, whatever. When things are reposted here, please link to the thread as credit. When things are reposted on any other site, please link to ayrri.tumblr.com <3

*FAQ:*

--*What if I accidentally get the villager in boxes and didn't get to tell you the date?*
You can either go ahead and give the villager to me, guaranteeing your commission gets top priority and will be completed ASAAWOC (as soon as ayrri works on commissions) OR you may cancel your order OOOOORRRR if I'm streaming you may come in and request I do your commission real quick as [villager] is in boxes.

--*Why should I still have to pay for a commission if I choose to cancel it if I don't want it anymore?*
You don't if I haven't started on it.

--*What if you DID start on it and I want to cancel?*
If I have started, you will receive a discount, and won't have to pay the full price, but you WILL have to pay for whatever I've already done as I've already spent time and effort on it.



Spoiler: Rules



1. Do not whine if you don't get a slot.
2. Do not request a slot via PM.
3. I do not do signatures anymore, do not ask for one unless it's from the special deal. Especially not via PM.
4. I can choose not to do any commission for any reason, so long as it has not already been paid for.
5. You may cancel a commission for any reason BEFORE work has been started on it.
6. Write your commission in your favorite color so I know you've read this. If your favorite color is black, write it in blue.



You must read the rules.

Quick Commissions Status: Active
If it says "Active" above, that means a request post _could_ be posted this weekend depending on my life. If it says "Closed" nothing will be posted this weekend.

I will on occasion post here for ONE commission to be requested. The first person that posts with everything correctly done will get it. If you think people might type faster than you and don't think that's fair, have your commission already typed up in notepad or word or something so you can copy/paste.

The post I make requesting the commissions will usually only be posted on random times _some_ (not all) weekends (between 6pm EST friday and 3pm EST Sunday), so don't worry about looking out for the post any other day. There will be rare other times, however.

PLEASE wait for me to post asking for the commission before requesting it. If you post early I will not do it, and will not accept any future commissions from you.



Spoiler: Rules specifically for quick commissions:



1. Main Rules still apply
2. If someone gets their commission posted faster than you, that's not my problem. Sorry.
3. You must be available to both come to the stream(which will begin as soon as your request is accepted) and to pay immediately after the commission is complete.
4. If you can't come to the stream, you must accept and pay for the commission as it is as soon as it's completed. Corrections and alterations will only be made if you're in the stream.






Spoiler:  Styles, Options & Examples



Signature Villager (only one. No mayors)





Painted (with or without Mayor)





Basic Icon





Custom Icon





Detailed (one only; no mayors for this option. Only villagers)





Spotlight (villagers only)





Custom Spotlight (villagers only)





Ugly Gone Cute (requestable only for ugly villagers. If an ugly is requested in spotlight they will remain ugly)





Bros (two *villagers* that count as one. Interaction options are "Surprise me" or "[insert scenario/description]"





Shippy (two *villagers* that count as one. Interaction options are "Surprise me" or "[insert scenario/description]"









Spoiler: Prices



Signature Villagers: 500k-2mil depending on which villager
Painted: 7mil + 2mil-6mil to add mayor depending on mayor complexity
Basic Icon: 300k 
Custom Icon: 400k-1mil depending on complexity of villager (will be shaded like Basic, even though the example isn't) 
Detailed Villager (can be collected to make a signature!! just make sure you credit me): 5mil
Spotlight: 5mil (the shading is harder than detailed, but the lineart is easier. so same price!)
Spotlight Custom: 3-6mil depending
Ugly Gone Cute: 5mil
Bros & Shippy: 3mil





Spoiler: Form to Fill out for Slot



What thing you want:
How much it costs:
Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics):


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 18, 2014)

Me!
Ok, so I want a villager style. Could I have the painted one, with my mayor? Here is a ref:


Spoiler






Could you do two villagers with him for Biskit and 2 million? I completely understand if not.
Form:
What thing you want: Painted Villager with mayor
Is it a Mayor thing or a Villager thing: Villager
How much it costs: It doesn't say, but I can pay with Biskit and/or 2 million
Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics): Could you do two villagers? If not, I just want Stitches.


----------



## SableShy (Apr 18, 2014)

The form must be filled out to gain a slot. Gonna drive home now, I'll check on this when I get there.

Everyone please redo your requests in the form I just realized I forgot and added so it's easier on me!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 18, 2014)

UWAAAAH I'M SO EXCITED I WANTED TO MAKE SURE I DIDN'T MISS THIS oh no I want to buy like 500 commissions from you SoBS,,,
okay even though I really want a detailed villager, when I saw the 'shippy' bit I knew what I had to do

*What thing you want*: Shippy piece
*Is it a Mayor thing or a Villager thing*: Villager
*How much it costs*: 3m
*Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics)*: Roscoe and Chevre, and surprise me~!

and thank you very much ;v; <333


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 18, 2014)

How exciting! x3
What thing you want: Shippy
Is it a Mayor thing or a Villager thing: Villager
How much it costs: 3m
Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics): Rooney and Kitt (surprise me)


----------



## SableShy (Apr 18, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> Me!
> Ok, so I want a villager style. Could I have the painted one, with my mayor? Here is a ref:
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I fricked that up and missed the pricing, huh. Thanks for pointing that out. Your mayor doesn't look that difficult so 2mil and Biskit will be fine. Normal pricing will be 5mil + 500k-3mil depending on mayor complexity. What a bargain!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Price for painted villagers added! throwing these three slots up, then I'll drive home for real.


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 18, 2014)

Novi said:


> Oh I fricked that up and missed the pricing, huh. Thanks for pointing that out. Your mayor doesn't look that difficult so 2mil and Biskit will be fine. Normal pricing will be 5mil + 500k-3mil depending on mayor complexity. What a bargain!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Price for painted villagers added! throwing these three slots up, then I'll drive home for real.


What about the two villagers thing?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 18, 2014)

Novi said:


> Oh I fricked that up and missed the pricing, huh. Thanks for pointing that out. Your mayor doesn't look that difficult so 2mil and Biskit will be fine. Normal pricing will be 5mil + 500k-3mil depending on mayor complexity. What a bargain!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Price for painted villagers added! throwing these three slots up, then I'll drive home for real.



Thank you so so much sweetheart ;u; <333 When do we pay you, before or after? If you already added that to the rules or something I'll look again, my apologies!


----------



## SableShy (Apr 18, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> What about the two villagers thing?



I won't do two villagers for 2mil out 5.5mil bells and a bottom barrel villager. If you want to add more bells I will. Sorry for the inconvenience!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> Thank you so so much sweetheart ;u; <333 When do we pay you, before or after? If you already added that to the rules or something I'll look again, my apologies!



Ah no problem!! Great question!! It's not there yet. I'll add it, just gimme a sec and it'll be the first thing after the rules spoiler!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Payment method posted!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



rayquaza128 said:


> How exciting! x3
> What thing you want: Shippy
> Is it a Mayor thing or a Villager thing: Villager
> How much it costs: 3m
> Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics): Rooney and Kitt (surprise me)



You have like 3 villagers for me (Kiki, Cube, and Frita, yeah?) Your thing is free.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 18, 2014)

Got it! Thank you so much! I'll stop clogging the thread now whoops -hides under a bench- <33 Good luck getting your dreamies too!!


----------



## SableShy (Apr 18, 2014)

Nah, you're not clogging the thread, no worries!! I found a way to keep track of requests so excessive talking isn't a problem.

(the way is to copy/paste them into the first post under spoilers ;P )


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 18, 2014)

Novi said:


> You have like 3 villagers for me (Kiki, Cube, and Frita, yeah?) Your thing is free.



Aww really? Thank you so much!! X3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Novi said:


> Nah, you're not clogging the thread, no worries!! I found a way to keep track of requests so excessive talking isn't a problem.
> 
> (the way is to copy/paste them into the first post under spoilers ;P )



Haha good idea


----------



## sally. (Apr 18, 2014)

*What thing you want:* painted mayor + villager
*Is it a Mayor thing or a Villager thing:* both~
*How much it costs:* 8mil? there was a price range so i chose the most but let me know if you want more!
*Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics): *i’d like to be drawn with beau! anything cute is fine, you have free reign. my mayor refs: [x] [x] 

let me know if there's anything i'm missing ;v;


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 18, 2014)

What thing you want: bros
Is it a Mayor thing or a Villager thing: villagers
How much it costs: rodeo! Or 3mil 
Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics): Cherry and fuschia would be cool, but if you'd rather Kidcat and Lucky are my other favorite pair haha
Surprise me I guess interaction wise


----------



## SableShy (Apr 18, 2014)

I think I'll also accept real artworks as payment so if anyone wants to swap some bells for art let me know


----------



## Macaron126 (Apr 18, 2014)

I would love to commission you :3

What thing you want: Painted Villager
Is it a Mayor thing or a Villager thing: Well villager, but I would like my mayor as well 
How much it costs: 5mil+mayor cost
Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics): I would like my mayor having a picnic with Stitches c:

Here you go!

View attachment 34427View attachment 34428


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 18, 2014)

Can u sketch pietro?


----------



## SableShy (Apr 18, 2014)

That is the one sketch I won't do he terrifies me. HOWEVER! Stick around Ill post an old bell commission of him and Julian when I get off mobile and on my computer in a bit


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 18, 2014)

Novi said:


> That is the one sketch I won't do he terrifies me. HOWEVER! Stick around Ill post an old bell commission of him and Julian when I get off mobile and on my computer in a bit



Ok


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh yeah and Novi, I bought a punchy yesterday and but I'm pretty sure I'm still on a few threads reserving him? So if he comes up (hopefully on a weekend) I'll try to send him your way.

Nothing really to do with this thread but since you have the spoilers and crap /shrugs:


----------



## SableShy (Apr 18, 2014)

I literally just bought punchy for 5mil lol but thanks!


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 18, 2014)

Novi, if you won't sketch Pietro, will you sketch Wendy?


----------



## SableShy (Apr 18, 2014)

Probably


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 18, 2014)

Haha awesome though. I got him for 3mil but then had to pay 15 for Wolfgang -.- bad decisions haha


----------



## SableShy (Apr 18, 2014)

Can anyone hold Dotty for me? Free cutie mayor pic if you do. +villager if you get a move out date from her and back to me by Sunday night


----------



## Zanessa (Apr 18, 2014)

Let me see if I have space. :3


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 18, 2014)

if I get Francine out I'd be happy too. I need a lot of cycling... I assume I can't get Rodeo out to get space though haha


----------



## SableShy (Apr 18, 2014)

You don't have an obligation to give him to me


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 18, 2014)

No, but you want him.


----------



## BookGirl (Apr 18, 2014)

*What thing you want:* Painted
*Is it a Mayor thing or a Villager thing:* Villager but I'd like my mayor in it, too.
*How much it costs:* 6 mil?
*Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics):* Queenie with my mayor.
Mayor Ref:






Thanks!

I can pay you whenever.


----------



## SableShy (Apr 18, 2014)

Sorry!! All bell slots are full. You have to have one of my dream villagers if you'd like a villager slot.


----------



## BookGirl (Apr 18, 2014)

Novi said:


> Sorry!! All bell slots are full. You have to have one of my dream villagers if you'd like a villager slot.



Oh okay! I'll just wait till a bell slot is open.


----------



## SableShy (Apr 18, 2014)

Sounds fine!


----------



## Zanessa (Apr 18, 2014)

I can't find my cycling town cartridge, but I have my main town. Hmm... 
Would you have to get her back by Sunday?


----------



## SableShy (Apr 18, 2014)

For the villager to be added into the pic.

- - - Post Merge - - -

As much as I hate to I'm in a hurry so I can collect my other dreamies so voiding her in 10 ;A;


----------



## Zanessa (Apr 18, 2014)

Alright, I'll hold her. 
Hopefully she'll ping me soon.


----------



## SableShy (Apr 18, 2014)

Ahhhh thanks so much ;_; I thought I was gonna have to hunt for her again. FC is 4914-2965-2959


----------



## Zanessa (Apr 18, 2014)

Novi said:


> Ahhhh thanks so much ;_; I thought I was gonna have to hunt for her again. FC is 4914-2965-2959



Lol I already have you added. Guess I never deleted you after you brought Shep to me to hold. XD 
And no problem!


----------



## SableShy (Apr 18, 2014)

That's my lil bros FC I'm using his ds to move villagers


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 18, 2014)

Rodeo asked to move. Do I tell him to stay or let him go but hold him a few hours (or less, just not tomorrow)? It's not a problem either way. If I tell him to stay he will probably ask tomorrow too.


----------



## Zanessa (Apr 18, 2014)

Novi said:


> That's my lil bros FC I'm using his ds to move villagers



Ah, I see. On my way. :3


----------



## SableShy (Apr 18, 2014)

Holding him would be great. I don't have room for all my dreamies as it is, which is why I needed Dotty held.

Also let's move the villager conversations to PMs, alright guys?


----------



## Zanessa (Apr 18, 2014)

Sure! 
Do you want me to fill out a form now?


----------



## SableShy (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes please


----------



## Zanessa (Apr 18, 2014)

What thing you want: Cutie Mayor
Is it a Mayor thing or a Villager thing: Mayor
How much it costs: Holding Dotty
Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics):






Thanks, Novi!  
I'll try and get her out ASAP.


----------



## SableShy (Apr 18, 2014)

No problem! I'll go ahead and do the mayor today and if she's out by Sunday I'll add the villager in


----------



## SableShy (Apr 18, 2014)

sally. said:


> *What thing you want:* painted mayor + villager
> *Is it a Mayor thing or a Villager thing:* both~
> *How much it costs:* 8mil? there was a price range so i chose the most but let me know if you want more!
> *Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics): *i?d like to be drawn with beau! anything cute is fine, you have free reign. my mayor refs: [x] [x]
> ...



Your dress is too difficult for me to draw. I'm going to have to pass on this one. Sorry.


----------



## sally. (Apr 18, 2014)

Novi said:


> Your dress is too difficult for me to draw. I'm going to have to pass on this one. Sorry.



that’s fine, no worries~ thanks anyway :>


----------



## BookGirl (Apr 18, 2014)

Since there's a bell slot left now....

*What thing you want:* Painted
*Is it a Mayor thing or a Villager thing:* Villager but I'd like my mayor in it, too.
*How much it costs:* 6 mil?
*Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics):* Queenie with my mayor.
*Mayor Ref:*






Thanks!

I can pay you whenever.


----------



## SableShy (Apr 18, 2014)

I added you! There's still another one left!


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 18, 2014)

Can I get bros and shippy, with Pietro flirting with willow? 

Thing you want:a shippy of Pietro flirting with willow
Is it a mayor or villager thing: villager
Detailed regarding it: please make Pietro filriting with williow, and then make williow look bashful 
Price for thing, 3milli


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 19, 2014)

What thing you want: My Mayor and Gladys/Cuties
Is it a Mayor thing or a Villager thing: Mayor Thing
How much it costs:  700k-2.2mil
Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics): Gladys, Mayor:



Could you make the shoes lighter, to match the bopper? ^^


----------



## Zanessa (Apr 19, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> What thing you want: My Mayor and Gladys
> Is it a Mayor thing or a Villager thing: Villager Thing
> How much it costs:  500k-1mil
> Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics): Gladys
> ...



Dude, for Novi's sake, you should pick a different color. That yellow is killing me.


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 19, 2014)

Yeah, I made it darker ^.^'


----------



## SableShy (Apr 19, 2014)

Sorry lucky I'm going to take the second persons commission because pierto still terrified me and would require several million extra bells for me to ever draw him again. Like you don't comprehend how terrified I am of clowns. I gave up on moving my Drago over before resetting because he set up a house plot so I just went ahead and reset the whole town regardless of any remaining villagers

- - - Post Merge - - -

New rule added.


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 19, 2014)

Novi said:


> Sorry lucky I'm going to take the second persons commission because pierto still terrified me and would require several million extra bells for me to ever draw him again. Like you don't comprehend how terrified I am of clowns. I gave up on moving my Drago over before resetting because he set up a house plot so I just went ahead and reset the whole town regardless of any remaining villagers


:c ok I did not know.


----------



## SableShy (Apr 19, 2014)

It's fine I know I hate that I have to keep refusing your stuff but my gosh I really hate clowns


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 19, 2014)

Can you do ;A; it's fine I just gotta request somthing else. ;A; i have one more idea, it does not have Pietro in it, if you draw it


----------



## SableShy (Apr 19, 2014)

Ah I might yeah


----------



## SableShy (Apr 19, 2014)

Pietro moved in i'm going to vomit

also here's your picture that i said id post of the one and only time i drew him


----------



## SableShy (Apr 20, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> Me!
> Ok, so I want a villager style. Could I have the painted one, with my mayor? Here is a ref:
> 
> 
> ...



No longer need Biskit, sorry. Let me know if you want to add another 2mill or cancel your order.


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm a bit confused, is my order still accepted, or are you going to draw something else for Luckypinch? ^.^'


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 20, 2014)

Can you draw me a custom spot light Tammi???


----------



## SableShy (Apr 20, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> I'm a bit confused, is my order still accepted, or are you going to draw something else for Luckypinch? ^.^'



Your order is still accepted. Luckypinch must please wait until a new spot is open to make their new request.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> Can you draw me a custom spot light Tammi???



Custom Spotlights (and icons) are custom in that they are custom villagers that don't actually exist in game.

- - - Post Merge - - -

art stream tomorrow


----------



## SableShy (Apr 20, 2014)

mmmmaybe tonight


----------



## Zanessa (Apr 20, 2014)

Oohh a stream


----------



## SableShy (Apr 20, 2014)

gonna shower to wake myself up then i'll stream.

not gonna be any of these yet. i've been planning the intro comic to my towns for like three days now, so that's what's gonna happen first. then during this week to destress from college classes i'll do the actual commissions.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 20, 2014)

Ah I remember you talking about the comic! I can't wait to see it x3


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 20, 2014)

I will add 2 million. Sorry!


----------



## SableShy (Apr 20, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> I will add 2 million. Sorry!



No problem!! Sorry for the trouble I just realized I was getting way too many lazies for that town and needed Sprinkle instead =_=;;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Stream


----------



## DarkOnyx (Apr 20, 2014)

Can I get a shippy drawing of Kyle and Eugene for 3 mil?Surprise me,just want them to be in a pose that fits their look and personality.


----------



## SableShy (Apr 21, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> Can I get a shippy drawing of Kyle and Eugene for 3 mil?Surprise me,just want them to be in a pose that fits their look and personality.



sorry, all slots are filled unless you have one of my dreamies to offer.
you also didn't read the rules, since there's no color here.

- - - Post Merge - - -

bedtime. goodnight, everyone.


----------



## Zanessa (Apr 21, 2014)

Gah, sorry I couldn't get Dotty out by Sunday Night. D:


----------



## DarkOnyx (Apr 21, 2014)

I looked over everything though,I must have missed it because all I saw was "You must read the rules..


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello!~ I don't know if this has been asked already, but is the second character (Which would be villager, in this case.) restricted to just normal villagers? Would an NPC be aloud? (Jack, Nook, etc..)

By the way your art is really beautiful. uvu


----------



## DarkOnyx (Apr 21, 2014)

I double checked,found it,I can't believe I missed that spoiler. 
Your art is amazing by the way,lurking for a empty slot...O_O


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 21, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> I looked over everything though,I must have missed it because all I saw was "You must read the rules..



The rules are in a spoiler between the slots and 'how to pay'

Edit: Nevermind you found it


----------



## SableShy (Apr 21, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Hello!~ I don't know if this has been asked already, but is the second character (Which would be villager, in this case.) restricted to just normal villagers? Would an NPC be aloud? (Jack, Nook, etc..)
> 
> By the way your art is really beautiful. uvu



thanks. a second human would require another slot and a doubled price because i don't like drawing humans.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZanessaGaily said:


> Gah, sorry I couldn't get Dotty out by Sunday Night. D:



It's alright, I'm still trying to get pietro out but everytime I try to run past him to see if he's moving i have a small anxiety attack ;~;


----------



## SableShy (Apr 22, 2014)

stream of some commission work in between a comic


----------



## SableShy (Apr 23, 2014)

Stream over! Please enjoy this comic: http://novicrossing.tumblr.com/post/83591990827/welcome-to-runefall-buddy


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 23, 2014)

What thing you want: Kabuki & Genji Bros
Is it a Mayor thing or a Villager thing: Villager
How much it costs: 3m
Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics): Um, surprise me? It'd like it to be fun/funny though. Maybe Kabuki being crazy and Genji acting all zen? Really up to you though. 

Ah, ideally I'd like the background to be transparent. Unless you need it to complete the scene or something.

Thanks!


----------



## SableShy (Apr 23, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> What thing you want: Kabuki & Genji Bros
> Is it a Mayor thing or a Villager thing: Villager
> How much it costs: 3m
> Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics): Um, surprise me? It'd like it to be fun/funny though. Maybe Kabuki being crazy and Genji acting all zen? Really up to you though. Thanks!



Sorry, all bell slots are full!! Also, you didn't read the rules. :/


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 23, 2014)

Novi said:


> Sorry, all bell slots are full!! Also, you didn't read the rules. :/



lol i was getting to that, wasnt completely done with my order.
also, yea... in my mind somehow villager slots = villager and bell slots = mayor for a moment there.
i think i need sleep. you can disregard everything~


----------



## SableShy (Apr 23, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> lol i was getting to that, wasnt completely done with my order.
> also, yea... in my mind somehow villager slots = villager and bell slots = mayor for a moment there.
> i think i need sleep. you can disregard everything~



ah okay, but yeah the villager slots are slots that are paid for with one of my dreamies instead of bells. sorry for the confusion!


----------



## SableShy (Apr 26, 2014)

Update on Commission statuses:

Dead-week begins this week, and then finals week, so I've been and am super busy with my college classes and when I'm not I draw what I want rather than doing these to lower my stress levels and avoid going completely insane. I will be homefree for about two weeks after finals with NOTHING to do except sit around in the house, so expect lots of work on these to get done.

Until then.


----------



## PurplPanda (May 3, 2014)

May I pay the 4 million in TBT bells?


----------



## SableShy (May 3, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> May I pay the 4 million in TBT bells?



No I don't like or accept TBT bells sorry!


----------



## SableShy (May 9, 2014)

Commissions will be completed tomorrow!!! Keep an eye out for the stream and show up to gain priority after the prepaid commissions!! Prepare your wallets and cancel TONIGHT or early tomorrow if you need to <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 9, 2014)

Novi said:


> Commissions will be completed tomorrow!!! Keep an eye out for the stream and show up to gain priority after the prepaid commissions!! Prepare your wallets and cancel TONIGHT or early tomorrow if you need to <3



ooh, how fun~! cant wait! (love the new sig btw <3)


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (May 9, 2014)

Cuteness~~ is there still a slot available :3

---- nvm, I saw the list of villagers.. wahh


----------



## SableShy (May 10, 2014)

ArtemisTheWarlock said:


> Cuteness~~ is there still a slot available :3
> 
> ---- nvm, I saw the list of villagers.. wahh



Don't worry, I've obtained all my dreamies and will be reopen only bell slots tomorrow after I finish some if not all of the current commissions


----------



## SableShy (May 10, 2014)

Stream online! Check first post for link!


----------



## SableShy (May 10, 2014)

IMPORTANT:
If you ordered a commission and still want it done, please just say something in a post here on the thread so I know you're still interested. If you're in the streams you don't have to post. This is just so I don't draw these things only to be told you're no longer interested or to be met with an abandoned account and no answer. Thank you!


----------



## Leopardfire (May 10, 2014)

I still want my commission. ^^


----------



## Macaron126 (May 10, 2014)

I would still like my commission :3


----------



## SableShy (May 12, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 12, 2014)

I'll mention that I'm still interested in mine regardless of me going to stream or not uwu


----------



## LindseyKate04 (May 12, 2014)

Your art is amazing. If you had slots open, I would definitely commission you. Keep it up, you could go places


----------



## Soopah (May 12, 2014)

aaahhhh love your art so much! ;A; I'd love to commission you if you ever have an open slot! <3


dat pic with Del on it though nvcsaoiuuiperfglksdjbvisu <33333333333333
totally not being a weird creeper btw ;w;


----------



## SableShy (May 13, 2014)

im soooo upset. one of my games crashed my computer and i lost all the progress i had made on joon's sig. i hadn't saved, i thought i had, i'm so stupid stupid dumb i'm so sorry stream tomorrow.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 13, 2014)

Novi said:


> im soooo upset. one of my games crashed my computer and i lost all the progress i had made on joon's sig. i hadn't saved, i thought i had, i'm so stupid stupid dumb i'm so sorry stream tomorrow.



oh my god how awful )))8;;; thats why i make sure to save as soon as i start drawing,,,,,,
im really sorry tho ;; that sucks so bad -hugs-


----------



## Joonbug (May 13, 2014)

Oh gosh I've had that happen a lot with assignments lately... That's so frustrating every time


----------



## SableShy (May 21, 2014)

Gonna stream while I'm still determined to do Joon's sig


----------



## SableShy (May 21, 2014)

alright, guys, finally finished that sig so i'll be streaming some of the other bell commissions tonight!!


----------



## Titi (May 21, 2014)

Is there still an open slot? c:
If so:

What thing you want: Painted
Is it a Mayor thing or a Villager thing: villager + mayor
How much it costs: 8 mil
Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics):
Villager Olivia (wearing a shirt with a skull on it) and my mayor, if possible drinking a milkshake together? 
Mayor picture (also, in case they show, she has pointy teeth):


----------



## miko (May 21, 2014)

I was just about to post, but you've got ninja skills Titi! 
Took me some time to try and figure out the prices.


----------



## gnoixaim (May 21, 2014)

Will you be taking villager slots in the future?
(since I know you're looking for a bunch, lol)


----------



## SableShy (May 21, 2014)

Titi added.
And hmm. Yeah, I can add them in, but only Rosie will be worth much more than just a single villager pic.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Info on villager slots added. I'm gonna go eat.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 21, 2014)

I think slots are open so I'll fill out a form.

What thing you want: Detailed Cutesy style
Is it a Mayor thing or a Villager thing: I would like both of my mayors in detailed form with Julian.
How much it costs: is 5 mil too low?
Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics): (my 2nd mayor has black hair but please add purple streaks in her hair with the black being the main shade). (Her eye monocle is clear).


----------



## gnoixaim (May 21, 2014)

Novi said:


> Titi added.
> And hmm. Yeah, I can add them in, but only Rosie will be worth much more than just a single villager pic.
> .



Ah okay, I'll keep a look out for the Villagers you want


----------



## SableShy (May 21, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> I think slots are open so I'll fill out a form.
> 
> What thing you want: Detailed Cutesy style
> Is it a Mayor thing or a Villager thing: I would like both of my mayors in detailed form with Julian.
> ...



There was only one open slot and titi filled it. Sorry!
I also don't do mix-and-matches of my options and will only do one mayor with one of the villager options that offer it.

I also don't offer detailed mayors except under special circumstances, when I either need a villager held or am looking for a very popular one. 
The only way to obtain a detailed mayor at this point in time is to offer Rosie as payment.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 21, 2014)

Oh well then nvm. Sorry to waste your time.


----------



## Titi (May 21, 2014)

OMG!! I can't belive I got the slot, thanks SO much! Could I do a test run coming to your town before you start working on anything? Because I have connection issues with a lot of towns and if we can't connect I'll have to ask someone I can connect with and trust to give you the bells from me. DX

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I think there's a mistake in your title for my slot, my offer was 8mil. Idk,  I figured my mayor was a bit complicated? :c


----------



## SableShy (May 21, 2014)

Titi said:


> OMG!! I can't belive I got the slot, thanks SO much! Could I do a test run coming to your town before you start working on anything? Because I have connection issues with a lot of towns and if we can't connect I'll have to ask someone I can connect with and trust to give you the bells from me. DX
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also I think there's a mistake in your title for my slot, my offer was 8mil. Idk,  I figured my mayor was a bit complicated? :c



Yeah, we can do a test run. Shoot me a pm when you're ready. I'm about to stream again so I'd prefer if we just do a quick drop-by and immediate disconnect if it works, if that's alright. Your mayor looks pretty fun to draw so even though the jacket's kinda rough I bumped the price down.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Stream in an hour to an hour and a half depending on when my food gets here.


----------



## SableShy (May 21, 2014)

stream time <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 21, 2014)

MY COMMISSION IS THE BEST COMMISSION EVERYONE ELSE GO HOME
LOOK AT THOSE CUTIE PATOOTIES UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Titi (May 21, 2014)

HUZZAH! I love this art so much, a thousand thanks. *_* Its gonna be in my sig forever as soon as I get my hands on it.


----------



## SableShy (May 21, 2014)

3 done, 4 to go! glad you guys like them!!


----------



## Titi (May 23, 2014)

Love the kangaroo one! <3 They look so sweet.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just noticed the baby's pose n'aawwwww omg that's so cute and accurate. XD


----------



## SableShy (May 23, 2014)

Thanks!!

Now offering a detailed mayor+ villager in exchange for Beau!


----------



## Bird (May 26, 2014)

Does the "shippy" villager style matter? Like, does it matter if it is boy x girl? Do you mind if you did girl x girl shippings or boy x boy shippings? I just wanted to know so I can get an order ready when all the commission slots are open.


----------



## SableShy (May 26, 2014)

VinniexCrossing said:


> Does the "shippy" villager style matter? Like, does it matter if it is boy x girl? Do you mind if you did girl x girl shippings or boy x boy shippings? I just wanted to know so I can get an order ready when all the commission slots are open.



Nope, doesn't matter. I'll do any of the three. Nothing sexual of course, but I'll do cute stuff with any kind of pairing


----------



## SableShy (Jun 5, 2014)

Streaming some art for my AC blog if anyone's interested. I'll be doing the remaining bell commissions sometime this weekend

Link to stream is on first page as always


----------



## SableShy (Jun 19, 2014)

STREAM ONLINE


----------



## SableShy (Jun 19, 2014)

and we are back


----------



## SableShy (Jun 19, 2014)

another rollcall, as they'll probably be done this week and i don't want to do them for nothing. shirohibiki and leopardfire, do you still want your commissions?


----------



## SableShy (Jun 26, 2014)

SLOTS OPEN<3


----------



## gnoixaim (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi, I'm just asking because I don't see it listed in the OP - will you take TBT bells as payment? 
(I'm just curious!!!)


----------



## SableShy (Jun 26, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> Hi, I'm just asking because I don't see it listed in the OP - will you take TBT bells as payment?
> (I'm just curious!!!)



I unfortunately will not take TBT as payment, since there's not really anything I want to do with TBT now that I've just completed both my shiny pokemon teams. Sorry! ;u;


----------



## mob (Jun 26, 2014)

idk if i asked yet but ACNL related only? no ocs or oc villagers?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 26, 2014)

What thing you want: (Painted)
How much it costs: 6 million? 
Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics)Can I please have my Mayor with Rosie? If I'm allowed 2 villagers with my mayor I'd also like Lolly but if not I'll just take Rosie and my Mayor. ^^ you can make the scenery whatever you'd like, maybe something mysterious? ^^


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 26, 2014)

What thing you want: Painted
How much it costs: I have Katt
Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics): 




also could you draw me and my sweetie's mayor all lovey dovey together please?


----------



## pengutango (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi hi Novi!  Think you're open for slots. (you at least were while I was typing up this request... XD) If I'm mistaken, sorry about that. D:

*What thing you want: *painted with mayor
*How much it costs: *Uh... not sure how hard you think my mayor would be to draw, so my best guess would be between 6-8mil? Please let me know the actual amount.
*Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics):* I'd love a pic of my mayor hanging out with Drago. I give you freedom with the pose, but for some direction, I can picture him doing something silly and cute at the same time, while my mayor is enjoying his company. It would be awesome if you could include Hopper as well, and I will gladly pay more for it, but otherwise, just Drago and my mayor is fine.

Here's my ref:


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh Sweet! Can I ask for two requests?
1.)
What thing you want: Painted
How much it costs: Ranges, 7 mil good?
Details regarding it: My mayor and Stitches hanging out!

What thing you want: Detailed
How much it costs: 5 mil 
Details Regarding it: my villagers are Julian, Marshal, Stitches, Rosie, Melba, Skye, Diana, Octavian, Bam, and Muffy!

Ref: http://melissa-crossing.tumblr.com/about-me

Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wrote it in blue! Nooo! Darn me for mobile not working correctly. I'll try toi fix ut!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Unable to fix it on my mobile, and I cant get on the computer!  Grrr. Oh well. Your art is amazing!


----------



## SableShy (Jun 26, 2014)

gamzee said:


> idk if i asked yet but ACNL related only? no ocs or oc villagers?



oc villagers is exactly what the custom options are!

ocs will have to be requested on my tumblr for actual money, i unfortunately only do animal crossing based commissions for animal crossing currency.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stargazer741 said:


> What thing you want: Painted
> How much it costs: I have Katt
> Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics):
> 
> ...



sorry but mayors aren't an option alone, especially not two, as i hate drawing people! mayors only come in one with a villager in a very few of the options.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> What thing you want: (Painted)
> How much it costs: 6 million?
> Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics)Can I please have my Mayor with Rosie? If I'm allowed 2 villagers with my mayor I'd also like Lolly but if not I'll just take Rosie and my Mayor. ^^ you can make the scenery whatever you'd like, maybe something mysterious? ^^



added to slots, 6mil indeed. as for both lolly and rosie i can probably do that since i do adore drawing cats~


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 26, 2014)

Novi said:


> oc villagers is exactly what the custom options are!
> 
> ocs will have to be requested on my tumblr for actual money, i unfortunately only do animal crossing based commissions for animal crossing currency.
> 
> ...



Then i'd like to change my request to RedTropicalFish's mayor and Diana spending time together, please? Still painted, and i'll still give you Katt for the commission.


----------



## SableShy (Jun 26, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Hi hi Novi!  Think you're open for slots. (you at least were while I was typing up this request... XD) If I'm mistaken, sorry about that. D:
> 
> *What thing you want: *painted with mayor
> *How much it costs: *Uh... not sure how hard you think my mayor would be to draw, so my best guess would be between 6-8mil? Please let me know the actual amount.
> ...



you are correct! added an extra mil for hopper since i'm not a fan of drawing penguins, otherwise it would've been 6mil, but hopper bumps it up to 7 if you're alright with that. added to slots!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Melissa-Crossing said:


> Oh Sweet! Can I ask for two requests?
> 1.)
> What thing you want: Painted
> How much it costs: Ranges, 7 mil good?
> ...



Hey! It's alright, i understand about the mobile color thing as it's happened to me before. I'll go ahead and add your first request, but as for your second one, only one villager is permitted! i won't do the whole town for only 5mil! i actually won't do the whole town at all unless you manage to score 10 slots, at which point you're free to ask me to combine them (free of charge) into a signature. it's like a special deal, i guess? buy 10 villagers, get one mayor and sig organization free! lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stargazer741 said:


> Then i'd like to change my request to RedTropicalFish's mayor and Diana spending time together, please? Still painted, and i'll still give you Katt for the commission.



sure thing! do you have a ref of redtropicalfish's mayor for me? or is that one of the two in the pic you posted up top? if so, which one?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh wow thanks so much! So you'd do my mayor with both Lolly and Rosie for 6 million cause I can bump up the price a bit if Your doing all 3! ^^


----------



## SableShy (Jun 26, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Oh wow thanks so much! So you'd do my mayor with both Lolly and Rosie for 6 million cause I can bump up the price a bit if Your doing all 3! ^^



no it's fine, cats are great. (ouo)b




----------------

UPDATED THE FIRST PAGE WITH:

-new villager style option and price
-special deal


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 26, 2014)

Novi said:


> you are correct! added an extra mil for hopper since i'm not a fan of drawing penguins, otherwise it would've been 6mil, but hopper bumps it up to 7 if you're alright with that. added to slots!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



RedTropicalFish is the mayor with the green hair. I happen to have a back reference, if that helps.


----------



## SableShy (Jun 26, 2014)

Stargazer741 said:


> RedTropicalFish is the mayor with the green hair. I happen to have a back reference, if that helps.



alright cool, thanks! your slot's all set


----------



## pengutango (Jun 26, 2014)

Novi said:


> you are correct! added an extra mil for hopper since i'm not a fan of drawing penguins, otherwise it would've been 6mil, but hopper bumps it up to 7 if you're alright with that. added to slots!



That's perfectly fine.  If he somehow doesn't work out, should I suggest an alternative villager to put in his place? Not sure if that would reduce the price or not in that scenario. I do have other villagers in mind, just in case. But, let me know.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks so much! I'll be gone from Friday-Monday afternoon for a Religious Retreat so if you'd like me to pay some time today I'll be available. ^^


----------



## SableShy (Jun 26, 2014)

pengutango said:


> That's perfectly fine.  If he somehow doesn't work out, should I suggest an alternative villager to put in his place? Not sure if that would reduce the price or not in that scenario. I do have other villagers in mind, just in case. But, let me know.



I'd add in a cat, rabbit, horse, or alligator free of charge but any other villager would also bump the price up. If you'd like to switch feel free to tell me, if not hopper will be fine.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Thanks so much! I'll be gone from Friday-Monday afternoon for a Religious Retreat so if you'd like me to pay some time today I'll be available. ^^


That's okay! I take a while to get around to these, so it likely won't be done before then anyway lol. No worries.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 26, 2014)

Novi said:


> alright cool, thanks! your slot's all set



Thank you, how quickly do you want Katt?


----------



## SableShy (Jun 26, 2014)

Stargazer741 said:


> Thank you, how quickly do you want Katt?



I don't need her super quickly, but the way villager slots work is you're only guaranteed your commission once I have the villager. If you let me know when she's given you a date, your commission will be bumped up to the highest priority after Joon's, and will likely be done that very day. I don't start on villager commissions until the villager has at least given a date. Mostly because if I find them free in a giveaway thread, I'm going to take them from there because for someone that takes so long to draw this stuff up, I'm stupidly impatient about gathering villagers.

So it's basically at your discretion, I guess? Should I put this on the first page? Yeah, I think I will, probably. Good question!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Front page updated with info on paying with villagers

- - - Post Merge - - -

STREAM ONLINE


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh! I understand! (I was confused about the second one!) Then my first request is fine! Thanks so much!


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 26, 2014)

Quick question, whats the limit of villagers i can have in a painted commission if a mayor is included in it?


----------



## pengutango (Jun 26, 2014)

Novi said:


> I'd add in a cat, rabbit, horse, or alligator free of charge but any other villager would also bump the price up. If you'd like to switch feel free to tell me, if not hopper will be fine.



Ooh! In that case, could you throw in Sly? He doesn't get enough love. :3 Whee~ uber excited and can't see how it'll turn out!


----------



## SableShy (Jun 26, 2014)

Stargazer741 said:


> Quick question, whats the limit of villagers i can have in a painted commission if a mayor is included in it?



two. I charge extra for the second one unless it's a cat, rabbit, alligator or horse.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> Ooh! In that case, could you throw in Sly? He doesn't get enough love. :3 Whee~ uber excited and can't see how it'll turn out!



Ah no i'm sorry i meant if you wanted to replace hopper i'd take off the 1mil he adds and do any of those four species without the extra charge. i'm so sorry! i'll only do up to two villagers with the mayor! sorry for the confusion ;~;


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 26, 2014)

Novi said:


> two. I charge extra for the second one unless it's a cat, rabbit, alligator or horse.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ah, okay. Also, i'd like to change the villager from Diana to Mint, if thats okay with you.


----------



## SableShy (Jun 26, 2014)

Stargazer741 said:


> Ah, okay. Also, i'd like to change the villager from Diana to Mint, if thats okay with you.



that's fine.

- - - Post Merge - - -

two new villagers added to the slots; Mitzi and Tipper


----------



## mob (Jun 26, 2014)

slots still open


----------



## SableShy (Jun 26, 2014)

gamzee said:


> slots still open



2 regular and 3 villager ye


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 26, 2014)

What thing you want: Shipping Julian and Colton
How much it costs: 3M but I will give you 5M
Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics):Surprise me! Thank you!

This is my favorite color


----------



## SableShy (Jun 26, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> What thing you want: Shipping Julian and Colton
> How much it costs: 3M but I will give you 5M
> Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics):Surprise me! Thank you!
> 
> This is my favorite color


Added! Thank you!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you for believing in Coltian! Cant wait to see it you are very talented!


----------



## Camillion (Jun 26, 2014)

What thing you want: Shippy! The ship hath sailed~
How much it costs: 3million bells :3
Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics): Bob and Peanut (both wearing Sno-Cone tanks) and surprise me!
Once another slot opens up I just might go for the bros one with Camo and Pudge c:


----------



## SableShy (Jun 26, 2014)

Camillion said:


> What thing you want: Shippy! The ship hath sailed~
> How much it costs: 3million bells :3
> Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics): Bob and Peanut (both wearing Sno-Cone tanks) and surprise me!
> Once another slot opens up I just might go for the bros one with Camo and Pudge c:



Added, thank you!


----------



## Nage (Jun 26, 2014)

WHY IS YOUR ART SO GORGEOUS im just going to sit here and be in awe because museum


----------



## pengutango (Jun 26, 2014)

Novi said:


> Ah no i'm sorry i meant if you wanted to replace hopper i'd take off the 1mil he adds and do any of those four species without the extra charge. i'm so sorry! i'll only do up to two villagers with the mayor! sorry for the confusion ;~;



Whoops! Sorry. Totally misread that. XD My bad. I'll rephrase it as, if Hopper doesn't work out, you can put Sly in his place. Hopefully I can catch the stream whenever you're working on mine. :3


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 29, 2014)

Here's the dress again, like you wanted. Also, RedTropicalFish wants you to draw something for her, and she's offering Tipper and Mitzi for the commission. She knows the details, so PM her please.


----------



## SableShy (Jun 29, 2014)

Stargazer741 said:


> Here's the dress again, like you wanted. Also, RedTropicalFish wants you to draw something for her, and she's offering Tipper and Mitzi for the commission. She knows the details, so PM her please.



I'm sorry but I don't know how to find user just by knowing their username on here. Could you direct her here please?


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 29, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?14008-RedTropicalFish

Like that?


----------



## SableShy (Jun 29, 2014)

Stargazer741 said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?14008-RedTropicalFish
> 
> Like that?



Yes, like that. I prefer the commissions to be requested here in the proper form, though. I pmed them.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 29, 2014)

What thing you want: Bros
How much it costs: Mitzy + 1mil
Details regarding it: I'd like a full body pic (if possible) of Rooney, Walt and Zell drunk at home with beer bottles everywhere. I don't mind what there doing weither it's them just talking while drunk, singing/dancing, standing on the table, one of them could be passed out or doing something embarrassing or silly, I don't know lol. I'll leave that up to you when you stream.


----------



## SableShy (Jun 30, 2014)

Username change!


----------



## SableShy (Jun 30, 2014)

Stargazer741 said:


> Here's the dress again, like you wanted. Also, RedTropicalFish wants you to draw something for her, and she's offering Tipper and Mitzi for the commission. She knows the details, so PM her please.



Hi there, I'm terribly sorry but Katt moved in as a random move-in all on her own, so I'll have to cancel your commission. If you have another villager to offer feel free but otherwise you'll need to wait until bell slots are open again if you still want one.


----------



## SableShy (Jul 1, 2014)

...wHOOPS I DELETED THE RULES AT SOME POINT WHILE I WAS FIXING IT UP

fixed


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jul 2, 2014)

I regret voiding Tipper...

do you accept TBT bells?


----------



## Bird (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey! It's me VinniexCrossing. I got Sparro for you. I'm going to cycle him out of my cycle town. Mind if I request something? 

What thing you want: Shippy
How much it costs: 3million; a villager spot, Sparro + 1.6M
Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics): Apollo and Pierce, if Julian x Colton then I'M GOING TO MAKE Apollo x Pierce exist! >:3 So I want Apollo and Pierce in Apollo's house, in his bed, spooning. The big spoon should be Apollo and the little should be Pierce. :>

I'll start cycling when you are online again.


----------



## SableShy (Jul 3, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I regret voiding Tipper...
> 
> do you accept TBT bells?



Unfotunately I do not accept TBT bells.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bird said:


> Hey! It's me VinniexCrossing. I got Sparro for you. I'm going to cycle him out of my cycle town. Mind if I request something?
> 
> What thing you want: Shippy
> How much it costs: 3million; a villager spot, Sparro + 1.6M
> ...




I'm sorry but the reason Sparro doesn't have a slot on here is because he's so unpopular that he's not worth one, Tipper is also like this, but the difference is that I like her enough to be willing to do a slot for her. I haven't had Sparro before so I don't know if I'll like him once I meet him or not, yet. I'll only accept requests for villagers that are listed as having their own slot. Sorry again.


----------



## Bird (Jul 3, 2014)

Ayrri said:


> Unfotunately I do not accept TBT bells.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh, okay. ^^ I understand. Do you want me to cycle for Antonio or Tipper for you then? Or someone has already claimed them for you?  I speed cycle, so it probably will take some time.


----------



## SableShy (Jul 3, 2014)

Bird said:


> Oh, okay. ^^ I understand. Do you want me to cycle for Antonio or Tipper for you then? Or someone has already claimed them for you?  I speed cycle, so it probably will take some time.



I think someone may have tipper for me but if you'd like to cycle for Antonio you may. Just please remember if I get a villager before I've started work on the commission on my own that I do cancel commission requests.


----------



## Bird (Jul 3, 2014)

Ayrri said:


> I think someone may have tipper for me but if you'd like to cycle for Antonio you may. Just please remember if I get a villager before I've started work on the commission on my own that I do cancel commission requests.



I understand. So Antonio is on my priority list. ^^


----------



## Bird (Jul 5, 2014)

I'll resort back to lurking. ^^ Sorry for about this.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 5, 2014)

Why do I always miss spots :/


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 5, 2014)

Still Overly Excited for my piece. ^^


----------



## SableShy (Jul 16, 2014)

ROLLCALL​Who still wants their commission done. Gonna try and get a bunch, if not all, of them done tomorrow. If I don't get a response before tomorrow your commission will be cancelled! Don't wanna work on something only to find out no one wants it anymore, y'know?


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm still interested in mine


----------



## pengutango (Jul 16, 2014)

Still interested yo. :3


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 16, 2014)

Im super duper interested in mine. ^_^


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jul 16, 2014)

Im still interested in mine


----------



## SableShy (Jul 17, 2014)

Great to know, thanks guys. The stream will begin shortly and I will be accepting the TBT equivalent of payment from people in the stream if they would prefer to pay in TBT because I have an addiction to buying shiny pokemon and need that addiction fed with more TBT.

I will also be making two of the slots TBT slots for the foreseeable future.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 17, 2014)

oh are you going to be streaming my sig?


----------



## Melonyy (Jul 17, 2014)

Ayrri said:


> Great to know, thanks guys. The stream will begin shortly and I will be accepting the TBT equivalent of payment from people in the stream if they would prefer to pay in TBT because I have an addiction to buying shiny pokemon and need that addiction fed with more TBT.
> 
> I will also be making two of the slots TBT slots for the foreseeable future.



How much will you charge? 
I'm interested:3


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 17, 2014)

Awesome, I'll see if I can attend the stream. ^^


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 17, 2014)

I saw a slot open, is that true?


----------



## SableShy (Jul 17, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> oh are you going to be streaming my sig?


Probably AFTER the slots that are filled, because these people have been waiting, like, centuries and I feel kinda bad. I did say it'd take a while in the front but hhhhhh still.



MayorMelony said:


> How much will you charge?
> I'm interested:3



Pfffthhh I dunno, definitely a lot. I'll have to do the math compared to the current prices and I'm really not up for that at this very moment. I'll get back to you after I've finished the current slots and will add the TBT prices to the prices list as well. I'll make a huge post about it when they're up.



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Awesome, I'll see if I can attend the stream. ^^



That'd be fantastic! Thanks! (people in the stream tend to get theirs done first because i'm an attention hog ;] )


Axeler137 said:


> I saw a slot open, is that true?



Not until the actual title says they're open, no. Those are just the ones that were removed because two people didn't respond to the rollcall.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okie doke,

Stream On!


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 17, 2014)

Ayrri said:


> Not until the actual title says they're open, no. Those are just the ones that were removed because two people didn't respond to the rollcall.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Alright! I'll keep an eye out!
Gonna watch some stream


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't mind if you don't work on it. Watching the stream right now


----------



## Melonyy (Jul 17, 2014)

Ayrri said:


> Probably AFTER the slots that are filled, because these people have been waiting, like, centuries and I feel kinda bad. I did say it'd take a while in the front but hhhhhh still.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll definitely watch:3
your art seem really nice


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 17, 2014)

Ahh I can attend the stream. Is their a link? ^^


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jul 17, 2014)

Ayrri said:


> ROLLCALL​Who still wants their commission done. Gonna try and get a bunch, if not all, of them done tomorrow. If I don't get a response before tomorrow your commission will be cancelled! Don't wanna work on something only to find out no one wants it anymore, y'know?



Oh darn. I missed this. Oh well.


----------



## SableShy (Jul 23, 2014)

Villager slot closed. Stream tonight


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 23, 2014)

What thing you want: Mayor! TBT slot
How much it costs: 400 TBT?
Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics): ref in sig


----------



## SableShy (Jul 23, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> What thing you want: Mayor! TBT slot
> How much it costs: 400 TBT?
> Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics): ref in sig



Sorry but the slots aren't reopened yet! Also I don't do just mayor art.  AND you didn't put color in the text to show you read the rules.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 23, 2014)

your art is improving, lovely job!  always nice to see stuff from you!


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ayrri said:


> Sorry but the slots aren't reopened yet! Also I don't do just mayor art.  AND you didn't put color in the text to show you read the rules.


sorry i was rushing a bit. but 1 mil per 100 TBT? really it's 3 mil to 100 now


----------



## SableShy (Jul 24, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> sorry i was rushing a bit. but 1 mil per 100 TBT? really it's 3 mil to 100 now



Not in my store. Conversion rate for my commissions is 1mil to 100tbt. If you don't like it, do an in game bell commission when they're available or don't commission at all. It will not be changing.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 24, 2014)

Update on my commission:
What thing you want: Bros
How much it costs: Mitzi + 1mil
Details regarding it: I'd like a full body pic of Rooney, Lopez and Kyle as pirates trying to dig for treasure on an island and not having any luck finding it. I was thinking Rooney looking at the treasure map in maybe confusion, Kyle digging up another spot and Lopez frustrated with an empty hole of not finding it.


----------



## SableShy (Jul 24, 2014)

Stream on!! Gonna have to stop at some point briefly for a trade but, it's getting late, so I figured I should start. It'll be a couple hours tops since i have to get up.....................sort of slightly early. 9am ish. shrug.


----------



## pengutango (Jul 24, 2014)

Like I said on the livesteam, I was thinking of using this outfit instead~

I have no ref sheet for it right now as it's my newest outfit. All the images are under spoiler tags.


Spoiler: In-game shots:




















I know I'm wearing black pumps, but don't draw those. There's an IRL shoe I'd like you to use instead. If you can't draw that, then the pumps would be my backup.





Spoiler: Accessories:




Pink or white Carnation:







Not sure which one I like better, so you can pick.​Black Pumps (optional):


Oval shades (optional):




Use one of these shoes instead, but if can't draw either of them, you can draw the black pumps I posted above:













Spoiler: QR Code Dress


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 29, 2014)

Mmm, I don?'t understood it, what costs a villager art/mayor (?)


And huh, the TBT bells are not 2'5/3'5 = 100tbt?


----------



## SableShy (Jul 29, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Mmm, I don?'t understood it, what costs a villager art/mayor (?)
> 
> 
> And huh, the TBT bells are not 2'5/3'5 = 100tbt?



In my thread for my art, a TBT commissions price is 100tbt = 1mil because I am less interested in TBT so it will cost more. This will not change and fluctuate with the TBT to bell conversion in the marketplace.

A villager/mayor picture price depends on what style you want it in. The styles are all labeled in the examples spoiler, and the prices are labeled the same in their own spoiler.


----------



## SableShy (Aug 1, 2014)

Streaming Pengu's thingy and then I'll open slots~!


----------



## SableShy (Aug 1, 2014)

SLOTS OPEN!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 1, 2014)

*What thing you want:* Signature Villager (Rod)
*How much it costs:* 3 million bells.
*Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics):* Rod the jock mouse. Can he be kind of trying to peek over since he's small. Thanks!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 1, 2014)

Am I allowed to request again? It would be of just my OC. Not sure if you do solo character pieces.


----------



## SableShy (Aug 1, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Am I allowed to request again? It would be of just my OC. Not sure if you do solo character pieces.



If you want an OC you'll need to check out my tumblr on irl cash commissions. I only do AC related commissions here, sorry!
(unless your OC is an animal crossing OC in which case go right ahead)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stepheroo said:


> *What thing you want:* Signature Villager (Rod)
> *How much it costs:* 3 million bells.
> *Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics):* Rod the jock mouse. Can he be kind of trying to peek over since he's small. Thanks!



already done with this one so im not gonna list it as taking up a slot lol
only 500k too


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 1, 2014)

She's not an animal crossing character so I can't order on here. Do you have a link for your tumblr prices? Gotta see if it's affordable for me. ^^


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 1, 2014)

Out of curiosity, are we allowed to request villager OCs with the "shippy" set?


----------



## SableShy (Aug 1, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> She's not an animal crossing character so I can't order on here. Do you have a link for your tumblr prices? Gotta see if it's affordable for me. ^^



Yeah, they're kind of pricey but better drawn than the ones here I think.
http://ayrri.tumblr.com/prices

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> Out of curiosity, are we allowed to request villager OCs with the "shippy" set?



Yeah, that's acceptable.


----------



## Yookey (Aug 1, 2014)

*What thing you want:* Custom spotlight of my lion pirate fursona
*How much it costs:* 3-6m but I could also pay in tbt. 
*Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics):*


Spoiler: Reference


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 1, 2014)

.   What thing you want: Costom icon
How much it costs: 100 TBT
Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics):  we can do a mayor right? Ref in sig

Color is gold right?


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 1, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Out of curiosity, are we allowed to request villager OCs with the "shippy" set?



shiro & freya, sitting in a tree


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 1, 2014)

What thing you want: Shippy
How much it costs: 3m
Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics): Freya and my villager OC
Color Ref
Surprise me! Thank you so very much!


----------



## SableShy (Aug 1, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> .   What thing you want: Costom icon
> How much it costs: 100 TBT
> Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics):  we can do a mayor right? Ref in sig
> 
> Color is gold right?



I'm really sorry but you were kind of impatient, rude and demanding in my friend's _free_ request thread so I don't even want to think about how that would turn out in a paid thread. I really don't want to deal with that kind of stress so I'm going to have to decline your request.

Sorry again!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 1, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> shiro & freya, sitting in a tree



shhh omg lmao


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 1, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> shhh omg lmao



gurl i called it stop collaborate and listen.


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 1, 2014)

Ayrri said:


> I'm really sorry but you were kind of impatient, rude and demanding in my friend's _free_ request thread so I don't even want to think about how that would turn out in a paid thread. I really don't want to deal with that kind of stress so I'm going to have to decline your request.
> 
> Sorry again!


It's ok. Well the person was ignoring my request and doing other ones


----------



## SableShy (Aug 1, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> It's ok. Well the person was ignoring my request and doing other ones



I know but they were doing it for free and had no obligation to have to do any of them. They were free to skip any one they wanted because they were doing something _nice_ for _free_. Thanks for understanding!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 1, 2014)

Watching you post on here through your stream


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 1, 2014)

Ayrri said:


> I know but they were doing it for free and had no obligation to have to do any of them. They were free to skip any one they wanted because they were doing something _nice_ for _free_. Thanks for understanding!



It's totally ok! You art is great btw


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 1, 2014)

Your prices aren't bad, can't afford what I would like to order from you atm but I'll be back in the future!! ^^

I could afford Chibi now but meh my character would be weird in chibi style.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Aug 1, 2014)

What thing you want: My cowboy wolf fursona (Custom spotlight)
How much it costs: 300-600TBT or 3-6mil (in-game)
Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics): http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy332/rayquaza128/MayorAero.png


----------



## pengutango (Aug 1, 2014)

I was wondering, for the detailed villagers, is it still 5 mil without shading? I wasn't sure so figured I'd ask before I request that. I definitely want to have my whole town drawn in this style at some point. I have a few theme ideas, but I dunno how well they'd pan out.

I do have something to request in the meantime~

*What thing you want:* Bros
*How much it costs: *300 TBT (but I can pay more if needed, so just let me know. )
*Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics):* I would like a picture of Sly, Marina, Zell, and Peanut celebrating Halloween. Sly's dressed up like a pirate, Zell as a zombie, Marina as a cowgirl, and Peanut as a vampire. I have no specifics for specific poses, so just have fun with it.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 1, 2014)

*comes back*

*stream done*

*cries for 20 minutes*

----

*What thing you want:* Sig villager
*How much it costs:* Lemme know how much afterward, since the prices vary. <3
*Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics):* Julian, and can he have a pink rose and try handing it to the space next to him? (I plan on having Francine there, and can there be space on the other side of him, because I want Chrissy there eventually).

-----

And question, do I just get all the villagers after I finish ordering them all?


----------



## SableShy (Aug 1, 2014)

pengutango said:


> I was wondering, for the detailed villagers, is it still 5 mil without shading? I wasn't sure so figured I'd ask before I request that. I definitely want to have my whole town drawn in this style at some point. I have a few theme ideas, but I dunno how well they'd pan out.
> 
> I do have something to request in the meantime~
> 
> ...



Pertaining to your question: You can request it to not be shaded, but otherwise it comes with shading. Shading is pretty easy just some quick brush swipes after selecting the villager so, yes, it's still 5mil with or without shading.

Pertaining to your request: Bros is actually only supposed to be two villagers. Ray actually paid extra for the one extra villagers and to be honest I'd rather not take on that many in one request right now, regardless of pay. I'm really sorry.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stepheroo said:


> *comes back*
> 
> *stream done*
> 
> ...



So glad you said something I totally forgot about sending them. I've actually already got like 2 julians drawn up in this style from my own past sigs if you'd rather use one of them(already drawn so no charge)? If not I can do your julian.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 1, 2014)

Ayrri said:


> Pertaining to your question: You can request it to not be shaded, but otherwise it comes with shading. Shading is pretty easy just some quick brush swipes after selecting the villager so, yes, it's still 5mil with or without shading.
> 
> Pertaining to your request: Bros is actually only supposed to be two villagers. Ray actually paid extra for the one extra villagers and to be honest I'd rather not take on that many in one request right now, regardless of pay. I'm really sorry.
> 
> ...



I'd like for him to be holding a rose only because I have this thing going where he likes Francine and she ignores him but Chrissy likes him and gets jealous. LOL. I'll pay. Unless you'd rather not draw, then I'll totally take one already done. 8>

By the way, does Steam work on Mac very well? I want that game. ;o;


----------



## pengutango (Aug 1, 2014)

Ayrri said:


> Pertaining to your question: You can request it to not be shaded, but otherwise it comes with shading. Shading is pretty easy just some quick brush swipes after selecting the villager so, yes, it's still 5mil with or without shading.
> 
> Pertaining to your request: Bros is actually only supposed to be two villagers. Ray actually paid extra for the one extra villagers and to be honest I'd rather not take on that many in one request right now, regardless of pay. I'm really sorry.



Will keep that in mind. 

Ah, that's fine. Lil sad, but it's okay.  In that case, could you draw Sly and Zell? The request is the same otherwise. :3


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 1, 2014)

Do you still have spots open? :0


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Aug 2, 2014)

Melissa-Crossing said:


> Oh Sweet!
> 1.)
> What thing you want: Painted
> How much it costs: Ranges, 7 mil good?
> Details regarding it: My mayor and Stitches hanging out!



This was my request from before! If there is still a slot open, I would love to have it! I tried changing it to blue, but since I am on mobile, everything hates me lol! Feel free to decline! (I can try to edit it tomorrow tho!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think the price has changed, so in that case, uh 10 mil work?  
Ref is here: http://melissa-crossing.tumblr.com/about-me


----------



## SableShy (Aug 2, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> Do you still have spots open? :0



Only the Cole and Celia villager slots are left now.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 2, 2014)

What thing you want: Detailed villager
How much it costs: 500 TBT 
Details regarding it: Can you Please do Biskit??? I love him! Can he be doing a cute little pose?  Thanks!


----------



## SableShy (Aug 2, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> What thing you want: Detailed villager
> How much it costs: 500 TBT
> Details regarding it: Can you Please do Biskit??? I love him! Can he be doing a cute little pose?  Thanks!



Sorry, all slots are full except the ones for Cole and Celia. I just haven't gotten on my computer to add them in yet. (I'm on mobile)


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 2, 2014)

Ayrri said:


> Sorry, all slots are full except the ones for Cole and Celia. I just haven't gotten on my computer to add them in yet. (I'm on mobile)



Sadly I have Celia I think she's moving?? But I think she's like 95% original, plus I only have wifi at the pubic Book place. I am going to day around 4 30 EST if you would be online and interested.

Edit: She says PLEASE LEAVE!
And her catch saying is tako... .-. I might be able to change that.


----------



## SableShy (Aug 2, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Sadly I have Celia I think she's moving?? But I think she's like 95% original, plus I only have wifi at the pubic Book place. I am going to day around 4 30 EST if you would be online and interested.
> 
> Edit: She says PLEASE LEAVE!
> And her catch saying is tako... .-. I might be able to change that.



Is it just her phrases and shirt that are different? If so I can do that.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 2, 2014)

Ayrri said:


> Is it just her phrases and shirt that are different? If so I can do that.



Yeah I think so.


----------



## SableShy (Aug 2, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Yeah I think so.



Alright that might work then. I'm not absolutely sure since that timeframe is cutting really close to when the movie I'm going to ends but well see if that works out.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 2, 2014)

Ayrri said:


> Alright that might work then. I'm not absolutely sure since that timeframe is cutting really close to when the movie I'm going to ends but well see if that works out.



Alright. If I may ask when does the movie start? My mom gets off of work at 2:30 PM EST.
I should be there around 3:30. But I was giving you a time when _i know_ I was gonna be their.


----------



## SableShy (Aug 2, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Alright. If I may ask when does the movie start? My mom gets off of work at 2:30 PM EST.
> I should be there around 3:30. But I was giving you a time when _i know_ I was gonna be their.



No worries my parents just last minute changed the time on me so I'm not going until 7 now. 4:30s fine

I'll just report her catchphrases to Isabelle and they'll go to some default.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 2, 2014)

All right!  Can't wait!


----------



## SableShy (Aug 2, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> All right!  Can't wait!


Okay I'm really sorry for all the irregularity but now there are apparently plans to go to the next town over for the nearest mall and furniture shopping and I'm not getting a clear answer on when that will be. I'll let you know when we leave if it's before 4:30. Again I'm really sorry and really fed up with my family right now since I can never get a consistent plan out of them.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 2, 2014)

Ayrri said:


> Okay I'm really sorry for all the irregularity but now there are apparently plans to go to the next town over for the nearest mall and furniture shopping and I'm not getting a clear answer on when that will be. I'll let you know when we leave if it's before 4:30. Again I'm really sorry and really fed up with my family right now since I can never get a consistent plan out of them.


All right, it's cool  the book place closes at 7 EST anyways.


----------



## SableShy (Aug 22, 2014)

Sorry about the unannounced hiatus guys but it will be continuing for a while as real life things have been going down mostly relating to college starting up again.


----------



## Yookey (Aug 22, 2014)

Ayrri said:


> Sorry about the unannounced hiatus guys but it will be continuing for a while as real life things have been going down mostly relating to college starting up again.


 Real life always comes first, so it's understandable. Take all the time in the world you need ~ c:


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 22, 2014)

What thing you want: sig villager 
How much it costs: 500k 
Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics): Biskit please


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 22, 2014)

But there is a third slot open?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 22, 2014)

Ayrri said:


> Sorry about the unannounced hiatus guys but it will be continuing for a while as real life things have been going down mostly relating to college starting up again.



i dont mind  you do you first~


----------



## SableShy (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey, sorry guys. I'm cancelling all unpaid commissions and all slots. College has made it literally impossible to do any of these. I'll probably reopen for a week during fall break, and again during winter break, etc.

I may post occasionally on weekends for one commission at a time, which I will stream as soon as it's requested and be paid for within those couple hours as well. Keep an eye out for those quick ones if you want something done.

Again, sorry. I'm going to re-format the first post for the quick commissions.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Quick Commission info added to first post.


----------



## Yookey (Sep 25, 2014)

Fair enough c: as long as you're not overworking yourself. Real life is way more important ~


----------



## SableShy (Sep 26, 2014)

Yookey said:


> Fair enough c: as long as you're not overworking yourself. Real life is way more important ~



Thanks Yook, college is hitting me insanely hard so I think I'm better off this way for now.


----------



## Yookey (Sep 26, 2014)

Ayrri said:


> Thanks Yook, college is hitting me insanely hard so I think I'm better off this way for now.


I've had to close down my shop as well, so I totally understand what you mean c:


----------



## SableShy (Oct 14, 2014)

!!RED ALERT!! REQUESTING A QUICK _TBT_ COMMISSION !!RED ALERT!!

Please have read the rules and fill out the form. If the rules are overlooked your commission will not be accepted.

Also;

Stream online.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Oct 14, 2014)

Ahh Would request but I need to go to school so I can't watch the stream :/


----------



## SableShy (Oct 14, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ahh Would request but I need to go to school so I can't watch the stream :/



awh, that sucks. sorry.


----------



## pengutango (Oct 14, 2014)

*What thing you want:* Bros
*How much it costs: *300 TBT (but I can pay more if needed, so just let me know. )
*Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics):* I would like a picture of Sly, Marina, Zell, and Peanut celebrating Halloween. Sly's dressed up like a pirate, Zell as a zombie, Marina as a cowgirl, and Peanut as a vampire. I have no specifics for specific poses, so just have fun with it. 

Repost of my old request, as it was never picked last time abd you canceled the long term requests anyway. Just not sure which two i'd want, since you'd only do a pair, not the 4 of them, so will leave it up to you.  I hope I didn't misread your post about there being a slot open. If I did, sorries. D:


----------



## SableShy (Oct 14, 2014)

pengutango said:


> *What thing you want:* Bros
> *How much it costs: *300 TBT (but I can pay more if needed, so just let me know. )
> *Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics):* I would like a picture of Sly, Marina, Zell, and Peanut celebrating Halloween. Sly's dressed up like a pirate, Zell as a zombie, Marina as a cowgirl, and Peanut as a vampire. I have no specifics for specific poses, so just have fun with it.
> 
> Repost of my old request, as it was never picked last time abd you canceled the long term requests anyway. Just not sure which two i'd want, since you'd only do a pair, not the 4 of them, so will leave it up to you.  I hope I didn't misread your post about there being a slot open. If I did, sorries. D:



alright, got it. stream's already up.

- - - Post Merge - - -

QUICK SLOTS CLOSED


----------



## pengutango (Oct 14, 2014)

Yay! I didn't mess up!  I really worried there for a sec as I wasn't fully awake and I'd be a lil upset for ban on an honest mistake. D:

Anywho~ on my laptop now, so the stream shouldn't drive me up the wall like it did on my phone.


----------



## Mercedes (Oct 14, 2014)

What thing you want: shippy 
How much it costs: 3 million but I can pay six <3
Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics): Can I get Biskit and Axel please? <3 thanks

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ahhh...missed it never mind. Sorry ;_;, But I WILL NAB ART FROM YOU ONE DAY!! ...lol.


----------



## SableShy (Nov 17, 2014)

REQUESTING A QUICK _TBT_ COMMISSION!!

Please have read the rules and fill out the form. If the rules are overlooked your commission will not be accepted.


----------



## pengutango (Nov 17, 2014)

pengutango said:


> *What thing you want:* Bros
> *How much it costs: *300 TBT (but I can pay more if needed, so just let me know. )
> *Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics):* I would like a picture of Sly, Marina, Zell, and Peanut celebrating Halloween. Sly's dressed up like a pirate, Zell as a zombie, Marina as a cowgirl, and Peanut as a vampire. I have no specifics for specific poses, so just have fun with it.



Repost again~

I totally would like the other half of the Halloween pic with Zell and Sly, if that's okay.


----------



## sej (Nov 17, 2014)

*Quickly thinks of a quick way to get TBT*


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 17, 2014)

What thing you want: shippy
How much it costs: 300BTB
Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics):
francine and fang

oh god i hope i did it right

Nevermind, ninja'd again.


----------



## SableShy (Nov 17, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Repost again~
> 
> I totally would like the other half of the Halloween pic with Zell and Sly, if that's okay.



I'm really sorry but I totally don't want to draw Sly at all. camo is hard.
also you got the last one so i'd like to give someone else a chance. :,)

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> What thing you want: shippy
> How much it costs: 300BTB
> Details regarding it (such as which villager, a mayor ref, or specifics):
> francine and fang
> ...



nah, i'll do yours. pengu got the last one.


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 17, 2014)

Ayrri said:


> nah, i'll do yours. pengu got the last one.



Oh alright, whoot. I"ll send the bells over now ~


----------



## sej (Nov 17, 2014)

*has a panic attack* I NEED TBT!


----------



## SableShy (Nov 17, 2014)

Sej said:


> *has a panic attack* I NEED TBT!



also accepted payment: dreamies and shiny nicknamed pokemon.
lol best of luck

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> Oh alright, whoot. I"ll send the bells over now ~



alrighty, turning on the stream


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Nov 17, 2014)

I would commission you but you only have options with villagers and I'd only want one character drawn. lol


----------



## SableShy (Nov 17, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> I would commission you but you only have options with villagers and I'd only want one character drawn. lol



yeah i got sick of doing mayors


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Nov 17, 2014)

Ayrri said:


> yeah i got sick of doing mayors



Me too. I don't request art of my mayors anymore. I got bored of them. I was referring to my OC's. XD


----------



## pengutango (Nov 17, 2014)

Aww, okay. That's fine.


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't have a commission request, but I'd just like to say that your style is very cute and vibrant! I like the use of color and the animated expressions. Great work!


----------



## SableShy (Nov 18, 2014)

Auctioning really hyper nice art here

- - - Post Merge - - -



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Me too. I don't request art of my mayors anymore. I got bored of them. I was referring to my OC's. XD



yeah but i don't want to do people in general, it's not about them being mayor designs. animals only.
and if you have animal OCs im p sure custom spotlight covers that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> I don't have a commission request, but I'd just like to say that your style is very cute and vibrant! I like the use of color and the animated expressions. Great work!



thank you!


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 18, 2014)

I will get art from you one day ;-;


----------

